# Recorking



## wineforfun (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it ok to pull a cork and recork the bottle without any harm to the wine? It has been corked for 6 weeks. I am new to winemaking and my first batch I bottled with #8's and want to pull them and put #9's in so I can keep one for quite awhile.
I will be corking with #9's from now on as I don't see any reason to use anything but a 9.
Thanks.


----------



## robie (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, you can recork. Just don't shake up the bottles while uncorked. Do the recorking immediately after removing the old cork.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, thank you, that was my thinking but being new, wasn't sure if it was the right thinking.

Kind of a side note, why do people use anything but a #9 cork? Even if you are going to drink it soon, why not take the precaution in case you let it sit/age?


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 16, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> Ok, thank you, that was my thinking but being new, wasn't sure if it was the right thinking.
> 
> Kind of a side note, why do people use anything but a #9 cork? Even if you are going to drink it soon, why not take the precaution in case you let it sit/age?



I have the same question. I think my starter kit (double lever corker) came with 8s, which is why I bought another 100 of those. Are 9s impossible to do with a double lever corker? I'm not a little guy, but I am more concerned about the equipment and bottles.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2013)

I found 9's to be a giant PITA with a double level corker. I used 8's until I got my floor corker.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a handheld double lever corker that does #9's just fine. I have even put them in with the cheap little $10 plastic corker, but it was really tough. The double handle works really slick for me. 
Granted, my son and I are both weighlifters, but still don't find it to be very hard.
That is just our personal experience.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah you said it. Those extra muscles of yours is what helps you out. #9's are hard to do with handheld corkers.


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I'll buy a bag of each, then, and give it a try. I haven't made a wine for long-term aging yet so I don't think 8s will be a problem for my batches...
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2013)

I will say that when the corks were spritzed with some KMeta, they went in a lot easier. But I try to avoid corks with moisture on them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2013)

mkjennison said:


> I think I'll buy a bag of each, then, and give it a try. I haven't made a wine for long-term aging yet so I don't think 8s will be a problem for my batches...
> Thanks for the advice.


 
Hold on, Before you go out and buy two bags for experimenting. You'll be way further ahead to just go out and buy the Portuguese floor corker for around $55.00. It will save you so much work and cussing and you can use #9 corks all the time. Just my opinion and anyone else's that chimes in.


----------



## mtbryda203 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi. Guys new here on the website! Just wondering what the different size corks are good for? Any have the 411


----------



## dmmdtm (Jan 16, 2013)

I recently saw a reco to use 8s on 375ml bottles such as for port. I used 9s with my floor corker and they seemed a bit snug but worked ok. 

D.


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Hold on, Before you go out and buy two bags for experimenting. You'll be way further ahead to just go out and buy the Portuguese floor corker for around $55.00. It will save you so much work and cussing and you can use #9 corks all the time. Just my opinion and anyone else's that chimes in.



Thanks dan. I'll definitely consider this, but as of right now it's a space issue, and not a cost issue  I definitely want the floor corker, but the SO wants her closet space!!! =)


----------



## Loner (Jan 17, 2013)

Something to consider. Regardless of which type corker you use it takes more force to seat a number nine than it does an eight. If you utilize used bottles as most of us do some of them will have thinner throats than others and may not like the extra pressure of a nine and could be more prone to shatter. The second consideration being if you are pouring a drink from a chilled bottle and want to hand force the cork back in .. Good luck getting a nine back in.


----------

